# TT n00b ahoy!



## RooDBwoY (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally decided a change would be nice after 6 perfect years of EP3 Type-R ownership.

I've bought a 51-plate BAM 225 Quattro and am just getting used to the differences between it and the revvy Type-R. It came with 4 utterly terrible (new) tyres so I've ordered 4 x Good Year Eagle F1 Asymmettric 2's and will be having a full 4-wheel tracking setup when they go on. Until then I'm not booting it much.

Everything electrical seems to work properly although the fuel gauge reads a quarter of a tank when it's almost empty and way off the top of the chart when it's full. The trip computer seems to know the range fairly well though. It's had a new clutch apparently and seems to suffer from the over-rev issue that could be related to a knackerec clutch switch. Who knows though, I'll look into that after the tyres and tracking are done.

Seems to run nice anyway but I've also tapped up Stratford Lister Audi to see if it's entitled to the coil-pack recall program.

Anyhow, I imagine I'll be on here quite a bit while I'm ironing out the various annoyances (rattling 'parcel-shelf', etc,) and getting her just right.

James.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

welcome along


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

